
Google’s bad day in Congress came at the worst possible time – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/6/17827854/google-congress-regulation-facebook-twitter-ftc-complaints
======
Analemma_
While Facebook's screw-ups have been a lot more serious than Google's (at
least IMO), they at least understand what is at stake and have sent Zuckerberg
and Sandberg to perform the requisite acts of contrition to try and contain
the damage.

By contrast, with Google I get the sense that they still think it's 2014 and
everyone loves them, and have no idea how fast the winds have changed in DC.
Even though it's for different reasons, hating on large tech companies is
solidifying into a bipartisan position, and that almost guarantees the
crackdown is coming. _Not showing up_ to a hearing in this atmosphere is a
jaw-droppingly stupid move.

